# L'inatteso, incredibile ed emozionante scudetto 1998/99



## mistergao (7 Luglio 2015)

Non so…c’è qualcosa nell’aria che non so descrivere, ma è davvero una bella sensazione. Un allenatore nuovo, che nulla aveva a che spartire col Milan (fino a poco tempo fa), un tot di giocatori nuovi, una dirigenza nuova (forse), un rinnovato entusiasmo. L’aria è di rottura col passato ed è carica di speranza e di attesa. Come se ciò che è stato stia per lasciare gradualmente il passo a ciò che sarà. C’è qualcosa che mi ricorda un’estate di 17 anni fa, l’estate prima del trionfo di Zaccheroni, per cui (e visto che avevate gradito i miei thread sulle vittorie del Milan passate) mi sembra bello rivivere con voi l’incredibile scudetto del 1998/99, anche perché alcuni tra voi non c’erano o erano troppo piccoli per ricordarselo.
Considerata la complessità dell’argomento e la sua lunghezza, non pubblicherò tutto il racconto in unico post, ma in una serie, che saranno intervallati da pause di 2-3 giorni, così da scambiarci impressioni e ricordi di quell’annata. Conto di finire il tutto per fine Luglio, un po’ per tenervi compagnia in questo momento di noia e soprattutto perché poi cominceranno le amichevoli serie.

I post saranno i seguenti:

1.	Introduzione, mercato, pre stagione ed uno sguardo alle avversarie - vedi post #18
2.	Le prime quattro partite: un inizio incoraggiante - vedi post #44
3.	Aggiustamenti in corsa e bizzarri esperimenti - vedi post #58
4.	Un inverno alla grande - vedi post #63
5.	La partita che ha cambiato il campionato - vedi post #64
6.	Tiriamo un attimo il fiato… - vedi post #75
7.	…perché nulla può fermare un treno lanciato! - vedi post #78 e #79
8.	Conclusione della stagione e considerazioni finali - vedi post #86

Dai, che da domani si comincia!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Non so…c’è qualcosa nell’aria che non so descrivere, ma è davvero una bella sensazione. Un allenatore nuovo, che nulla aveva a che spartire col Milan (fino a poco tempo fa), un tot di giocatori nuovi, una dirigenza nuova (forse), un rinnovato entusiasmo. L’aria è di rottura col passato ed è carica di speranza e di attesa. Come se ciò che è stato stia per lasciare gradualmente il passo a ciò che sarà. C’è qualcosa che mi ricorda un’estate di 17 anni fa, l’estate prima del trionfo di Zaccheroni, per cui (e visto che avevate gradito i miei thread sulle vittorie del Milan passate) mi sembra bello rivivere con voi l’incredibile scudetto del 1998/99, anche perché alcuni tra voi non c’erano o erano troppo piccoli per ricordarselo.
> Considerata la complessità dell’argomento e la sua lunghezza, non pubblicherò tutto il racconto in unico post, ma in una serie, che saranno intervallati da pause di 2-3 giorni, così da scambiarci impressioni e ricordi di quell’annata. Conto di finire il tutto per fine Luglio, un po’ per tenervi compagnia in questo momento di noia e soprattutto perché poi cominceranno le amichevoli serie.
> 
> I post saranno i seguenti:
> ...



Grazie per queste perle storiche! E' bello rivivere e scambiare impressioni sui dolci ricordi del passato...


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2015)

Mi pare una bella iniziativa, certo non avrei condiviso il tuo entusiasmo perchè a me gli scudetti non dicono molto (certo meglio vincerli però una cavalcata in champions è altra storia).


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

Bene! L'ho spostato in Hall Of Fame


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Non so…c’è qualcosa nell’aria che non so descrivere, ma è davvero una bella sensazione. Un allenatore nuovo, che nulla aveva a che spartire col Milan (fino a poco tempo fa), un tot di giocatori nuovi, una dirigenza nuova (forse), un rinnovato entusiasmo. L’aria è di rottura col passato ed è carica di speranza e di attesa. Come se ciò che è stato stia per lasciare gradualmente il passo a ciò che sarà. C’è qualcosa che mi ricorda un’estate di 17 anni fa, l’estate prima del trionfo di Zaccheroni, per cui (e visto che avevate gradito i miei thread sulle vittorie del Milan passate) mi sembra bello rivivere con voi l’incredibile scudetto del 1998/99, anche perché alcuni tra voi non c’erano o erano troppo piccoli per ricordarselo.
> Considerata la complessità dell’argomento e la sua lunghezza, non pubblicherò tutto il racconto in unico post, ma in una serie, che saranno intervallati da pause di 2-3 giorni, così da scambiarci impressioni e ricordi di quell’annata. Conto di finire il tutto per fine Luglio, un po’ per tenervi compagnia in questo momento di noia e soprattutto perché poi cominceranno le amichevoli serie.
> 
> I post saranno i seguenti:
> ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Ricordo che anche se la squadra non fosse eccezionale, o forse proprio per quello, fù lo scudetto che mi emozionò di più, assieme a quello di Sacchi.
credo che la cosa che gli accomuni fù lo sprint inatteso nel finale,
Gli scudetti di Capello e Ancellotti furono più scontati, eravamo troppo superiori,
si gustava la bellezza delle singole partite ma la competizione era senza phatos,
infatti mi chiedo come possano avere tutta questa fame gli Juventini, non si annoiano?
o forse nascondono la delusione per la loro pochezza di storia internazionale con l'abbuffata di scudetti?


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2015)

Avevo 8 anni ma me lo ricordo bene.. la rovesciata di Ganz


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Non so…c’è qualcosa nell’aria che non so descrivere, ma è davvero una bella sensazione. Un allenatore nuovo, che nulla aveva a che spartire col Milan (fino a poco tempo fa), un tot di giocatori nuovi, una dirigenza nuova (forse), un rinnovato entusiasmo. L’aria è di rottura col passato ed è carica di speranza e di attesa. Come se ciò che è stato stia per lasciare gradualmente il passo a ciò che sarà. C’è qualcosa che mi ricorda un’estate di 17 anni fa, l’estate prima del trionfo di Zaccheroni, per cui (e visto che avevate gradito i miei thread sulle vittorie del Milan passate) mi sembra bello rivivere con voi l’incredibile scudetto del 1998/99, anche perché alcuni tra voi non c’erano o erano troppo piccoli per ricordarselo.
> Considerata la complessità dell’argomento e la sua lunghezza, non pubblicherò tutto il racconto in unico post, ma in una serie, che saranno intervallati da pause di 2-3 giorni, così da scambiarci impressioni e ricordi di quell’annata. Conto di finire il tutto per fine Luglio, un po’ per tenervi compagnia in questo momento di noia e soprattutto perché poi cominceranno le amichevoli serie.
> 
> I post saranno i seguenti:
> ...



É stato il mio primo scudetto da tifoso cosciente,non lo dimenticherò mai...come il gol di ganz all ultimo,stavo impazzendo!!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2015)

Uno scudetto straodinario, inatteso, memorabile..come la corsa di Boban e Weah mano nella mano al Delle alpi


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ricordo che anche se la squadra non fosse eccezionale, o forse proprio per quello, fù lo scudetto che mi emozionò di più, assieme a quello di Sacchi.
> credo che la cosa che gli accomuni fù lo sprint inatteso nel finale



.


----------



## Eziomare (7 Luglio 2015)

ero a Perugia allo stadio con mio padre quella domenica, che grande ricordo.


----------



## Black (7 Luglio 2015)

apprezzo molto questi "amarcord". Quella stagione fu emozionante. Dopo i 2 anni bui che seguivano il grande ciclo di Capello, sembrava che non avessimo più la forza di rialzarci. 
Ricordo che dopo lo 0-0 con la Lazio stavo pensando di andare addirittura a scommettere sulla Lazio campione, data ormai per certa. Per fortuna che non l'ho fatto... che emozione quella cavalcata testa a testa. La vittoria a Udine che ci permetteva di andare a -1... e poi ero a S.Siro in Milan-Empoli 4-0, il giorno del sorpasso! che pomeriggio di festa!

Diciamo che quel campionato ci siamo un pò rifatti dei tanti persi quando eravamo noi i più forti. Parlo del 1990 ad esempio, o nel 2005. Pensare che tra in difesa giocavamo con Sala.... Helveg o Guglielminpietro a centrocampo....incredibile!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Luglio 2015)

La mia maglietta di quell anno...la terza maglia numero 20 di oliver bierhoff 
Coi piedi faceva pena (mi ricordo delle mangiate clamorose ) ma di testa era fenomenale !!!helveg e Giuly pennellavano cross che abate si sogna di notte....


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2015)

ricordo ogni giornata...ogni cosa... uno degli scudetti più belli di sempre. che cavalcata memorabile! Ricordo tra le altre cose che nel girone di ritorno perdemmo una sola partita, gol di Paulo Sergio contro la Roma se non erro.
e ricordo che stagione che fece Boban... lui che era partito ai margini del progetto... Disputò una stagione pazzesca.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2015)

Lo spaventoso gol di Ambrosini contro la Sampdoria. E chi se lo scorda!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Luglio 2015)

Io ricordo il gol da fuori area all'ultimo minuto di Leonardo in Milan-Lazio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo spaventoso gol di Ambrosini contro la Sampdoria. E chi se lo scorda!


----------



## mistergao (8 Luglio 2015)

Faceva caldo nel luglio del 1998, davvero tanto caldo. Il Milan che si ritrovava agli ordini del nuovo tecnico, il 15 di luglio. Ma che Milan era? La squadra era reduce da due stagioni disastrose, ma se la prima (1996/97) era giustificabile con una rosa logora e stanca, la seconda (1997/98), non aveva giustificazione alcuna, con il corollario dell’umiliante sconfitta in coppa Italia con la Lazio, che sarebbe costata il posto a Fabio Capello.
Al suo posto ecco un tecnico totalmente estraneo all’ambiente, che praticava un calcio totalmente diverso (il 3-4-3 zaccheroniano per tanti era ed è un‘eresia) e che portava un rinnovamento anche nello staff tecnico. Importanti anche i rinnovamenti nella rosa: nell’estate lasciano Milanello campioni storici, come Savicevic e Desailly e acquisti più o meno costosi dell’ultima stagione, come Taibi, Kluivert, Maniero, Smoje, Maini e Nielsen, che verranno rimpiazzati da Sala, Lehman, Abbiati, Ayala, Helveg, N’Gotty, Guglielminpietro e, soprattutto, dall’acquisto dell’estate, il tedesco Oliver Bierhoff. Significativi anche i ritorni dal prestito di Coco e Ambrosini.
Le amichevoli pre stagione erano state fatte col chiaro obiettivo di fare apprendere alla rosa gli schemi di Zaccheroni, senza forzare troppo la mano: gli avversari erano modesti (Juventus esclusa) e consentivano alla squadra di capire il nuovo 3-4-3 senza il rischio di figuracce.
A proposito, e le altre? La Juventus era la solita macchina perfetta, anche se mentalmente un po’ scarica e infastidita dalle insinuazioni sul doping di Zeman. L’Inter aveva speso come al solito un capitale per aggiungere ad una rosa di alto livello Pirlo, Baggio e Ventola. La Fiorentina poteva contare sul Trap in panchina e su una squadra di ottimo livello, ma le più forti erano Parma e Lazio.
I biancocelesti avevano aggiunto ad una squadra già fortissima delle stelle come Salas e Sergio Conceiçao, ma Cagnotti pensava che non bastassero così, all’ultimo giorno di mercato, si era regalato Christian Vieri, alla modica cifra di 55 miliardi di lire. Il Parma era (a mio parere) la squadra italiana con la rosa più forte: Buffon, Cannavaro, Sensini, Thuram, Crespo, Veron, Stanic e Chiesa tutti insieme, allenati da Malesani. Al loro confronto il Milan sembrava (ed era) un gradino sotto.

Qui sotto potete vedere le tre maglie del Milan nella stagione 1998/99:


----------



## James Watson (8 Luglio 2015)

Quanti anni sono già passati… :O
fu uno scudetto bellissimo! mi ricordo il gol di Ganz con la Samp e la cavalcata di Boban e Weah, a mio parere uno dei momenti più belli di tutta la storia rossonera (almeno, di quella che mi ricordo io)


----------



## James Watson (8 Luglio 2015)

Sono andato a rivedermi le immagini di quel Milan Samp.. che rabbia, pensare adesso a cosa siamo diventati. Rivoglio come non mai una squadra dignitosa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (8 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Faceva caldo nel luglio del 1998, davvero tanto caldo. Il Milan che si ritrovava agli ordini del nuovo tecnico, il 15 di luglio. Ma che Milan era? La squadra era reduce da due stagioni disastrose, ma se la prima (1996/97) era giustificabile con una rosa logora e stanca, la seconda (1997/98), non aveva giustificazione alcuna, con il corollario dell’umiliante sconfitta in coppa Italia con la Lazio, che sarebbe costata il posto a Fabio Capello.
> Al suo posto ecco un tecnico totalmente estraneo all’ambiente, che praticava un calcio totalmente diverso (il 3-4-3 zaccheroniano per tanti era ed è un‘eresia) e che portava un rinnovamento anche nello staff tecnico. Importanti anche i rinnovamenti nella rosa: nell’estate lasciano Milanello campioni storici, come Savicevic e Desailly e acquisti più o meno costosi dell’ultima stagione, come Taibi, Kluivert, Maniero, Smoje, Maini e Nielsen, che verranno rimpiazzati da Sala, Lehman, Abbiati, Ayala, Helveg, N’Gotty, Guglielminpietro e, soprattutto, dall’acquisto dell’estate, il tedesco Oliver Bierhoff. Significativi anche i ritorni dal prestito di Coco e Ambrosini.
> Le amichevoli pre stagione erano state fatte col chiaro obiettivo di fare apprendere alla rosa gli schemi di Zaccheroni, senza forzare troppo la mano: gli avversari erano modesti (Juventus esclusa) e consentivano alla squadra di capire il nuovo 3-4-3 senza il rischio di figuracce.
> A proposito, e le altre? La Juventus era la solita macchina perfetta, anche se mentalmente un po’ scarica e infastidita dalle insinuazioni sul doping di Zeman. L’Inter aveva speso come al solito un capitale per aggiungere ad una rosa di alto livello Pirlo, Baggio e Ventola. La Fiorentina poteva contare sul Trap in panchina e su una squadra di ottimo livello, ma le più forti erano Parma e Lazio.
> ...



Hai aperto un bellissimo topic,grandissimo!!!
Mi ricordo che quell estate avevamo saccheggiato L Udinese
le maglie per me erano splendide.
Il Parma concordo era molto forte (crespo lo adoravo)ma Lazio era uno squadrone in quegli anni,con gente già affermata .aveva una difesa di ferro e un attacco con Vieri e salas ben assortito!!!mi ricordo i siluri si Sinisa su punizione....(anche per lui non ho mai potuto considerere balotelli come un tiratore di punizioni,la classe ë altra) ...ne hanno risolte parecchie di partite anche così!ë stato un campionato bellissimo...speriamo che quello di QUest anno si possa rivelare così per noi.


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Luglio 2015)

Bisognerebbe ricordare a Galliani che quello scudetto lo vincemmo indossando la casacca nera, che secondo lui porta sfortuna


----------



## S.1899 (8 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Non so…c’è qualcosa nell’aria che non so descrivere, ma è davvero una bella sensazione. Un allenatore nuovo, che nulla aveva a che spartire col Milan (fino a poco tempo fa), un tot di giocatori nuovi, una dirigenza nuova (forse), un rinnovato entusiasmo. L’aria è di rottura col passato ed è carica di speranza e di attesa. Come se ciò che è stato stia per lasciare gradualmente il passo a ciò che sarà. C’è qualcosa che mi ricorda un’estate di 17 anni fa, l’estate prima del trionfo di Zaccheroni, per cui (e visto che avevate gradito i miei thread sulle vittorie del Milan passate) mi sembra bello rivivere con voi l’incredibile scudetto del 1998/99, anche perché alcuni tra voi non c’erano o erano troppo piccoli per ricordarselo.
> Considerata la complessità dell’argomento e la sua lunghezza, non pubblicherò tutto il racconto in unico post, ma in una serie, che saranno intervallati da pause di 2-3 giorni, così da scambiarci impressioni e ricordi di quell’annata. Conto di finire il tutto per fine Luglio, un po’ per tenervi compagnia in questo momento di noia e soprattutto perché poi cominceranno le amichevoli serie.
> 
> I post saranno i seguenti:
> ...




Grazie per lo topic ! faccio parte di quelle che eranno troppo piccole per ricordarse di questo scudetto ! Non vedo l'ora di discoverlo in detagli con te  !!!


----------



## Tic (8 Luglio 2015)

Il mio fratellino è nato il giorno prima dell'inizio delle 7 vittorie consecutive, io e papà lo consideriamo un segno del destino


----------



## Principe (8 Luglio 2015)

Il goal di ganz in semi rovesciata deviato che entra in rete .


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (9 Luglio 2015)

Ricordo bene quello scudetto...
La cosa divertente è che quella squadra ai tempi veniva considerata scarsa per i nostri standard, però c'era gente come Maldini, Costacurta, Boban, Weah  
Poi c'era Guglielminpietro, il giocatore più lento del mondo...che però improvvisamente si trasformò in Garrincha verso fine campionato risultando decisivo.
Abbiati divenne titolare in quella stagione se non ricordo male, e risultò anche decisivo con alcune grandissime parate nel finale. In pratica ha vissuto di rendita da allora


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Faceva caldo nel luglio del 1998, davvero tanto caldo. Il Milan che si ritrovava agli ordini del nuovo tecnico, il 15 di luglio. Ma che Milan era? La squadra era reduce da due stagioni disastrose, ma se la prima (1996/97) era giustificabile con una rosa logora e stanca, la seconda (1997/98), non aveva giustificazione alcuna, con il corollario dell’umiliante sconfitta in coppa Italia con la Lazio, che sarebbe costata il posto a Fabio Capello.
> Al suo posto ecco un tecnico totalmente estraneo all’ambiente, che praticava un calcio totalmente diverso (il 3-4-3 zaccheroniano per tanti era ed è un‘eresia) e che portava un rinnovamento anche nello staff tecnico. Importanti anche i rinnovamenti nella rosa: nell’estate lasciano Milanello campioni storici, come Savicevic e Desailly e acquisti più o meno costosi dell’ultima stagione, come Taibi, Kluivert, Maniero, Smoje, Maini e Nielsen, che verranno rimpiazzati da Sala, Lehman, Abbiati, Ayala, Helveg, N’Gotty, Guglielminpietro e, soprattutto, dall’acquisto dell’estate, il tedesco Oliver Bierhoff. Significativi anche i ritorni dal prestito di Coco e Ambrosini.
> Le amichevoli pre stagione erano state fatte col chiaro obiettivo di fare apprendere alla rosa gli schemi di Zaccheroni, senza forzare troppo la mano: gli avversari erano modesti (Juventus esclusa) e consentivano alla squadra di capire il nuovo 3-4-3 senza il rischio di figuracce.
> A proposito, e le altre? La Juventus era la solita macchina perfetta, anche se mentalmente un po’ scarica e infastidita dalle insinuazioni sul doping di Zeman. L’Inter aveva speso come al solito un capitale per aggiungere ad una rosa di alto livello Pirlo, Baggio e Ventola. La Fiorentina poteva contare sul Trap in panchina e su una squadra di ottimo livello, ma le più forti erano Parma e Lazio.
> ...




Dettaglio importante che forse tutti non sanno ma è documentato.
Quando prendemmo Zaccheroni gli fu chiesto di far giocare bene la squadra e che quello doveva essere un anno di transizione.
La società gli fece 4 richieste:
-un Milan che giocasse bene
-riscattare le 2 annate precedenti
-riportare il Milan in Europa (anche Coppa UEFA)
-vincere il derby
Non c'erano ambizioni di Coppa Campioni, figuriamoci di Scudetto. Si riteneva il Milan un "progetto in crescendo".
Si era consapevoli di essere dietro a Juve e Inter, il cui duello testa a testa la precedente stagione dimostrava una notevole forza nelle due compagini, alla Lazio piena di giocatori fortissimi, e al Parma. La scheggia impazzita era la Fiorentina di Rui Costa e Batistuta. Non il Milan, che partiva da un pronostico da quinto/sesto posto.

la difesa a 3 era un'eresia per l'ambiente Milan e Zac provò anche la difesa a 4, ma con scarsi risultati (nel precampionato).
Osservazione tattica: quello che veniva spacciato per 3-4-3, in realtà era molto più simile ad un 3-5-2 alla Conte.
Per me Zaccheroni nel corso del tempo è stato molto sottovalutato (almeno dal punto di vista tattico).

Anyway, l'Inter non la battemmo...in compenso...


----------



## Black (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la difesa a 3 era un'eresia per l'ambiente Milan e Zac provò anche la difesa a 4, ma con scarsi risultati (nel precampionato).
> Osservazione tattica: quello che veniva spacciato per 3-4-3, in realtà era molto più simile ad un 3-5-2 alla Conte.
> Per me Zaccheroni nel corso del tempo è stato molto sottovalutato (almeno dal punto di vista tattico).
> 
> Anyway, l'Inter non la battemmo...in compenso...



in realtà Zaccheroni iniziò la stagione con un vero 3-4-3, anche se poi il tridente era formato da Weah-Bierhoff-Leonardo, ovvero 2 attaccanti puri e un centrocampista offensivo che non era certo un'ala. Per cui i 3 davanti non erano proprio da tridente. Il passaggio al 3-5-2 non ricordo se fu un'intuizione di Zac, o dettato da qualche necessità (infortuni), ci fece fare il salto di qualità con Boban che fece la sua migliore stagione al Milan dietro a King George e Oliviero. 
Ovvio che senza quel crollo della Lazio in quelle 2 sconfitte nulla avremo potuto. Ricordo che dopo Lazio-Milan del 3 Aprile, finita 0-0, in quella che sembrava l'ultima occasione per riavvicinarsi alla capolista, Mihailovic ed Eriksson rilasciavano dichiarazioni che facevano capire come si sentivano già lo scudo in tasca.

Penso fu l'unico campionato in cui la potenziale 6° forza del campionato riuscì a vincere su tutte le altre (però non avevamo le coppe)


----------



## mistergao (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Dettaglio importante che forse tutti non sanno ma è documentato.
> Quando prendemmo Zaccheroni gli fu chiesto di far giocare bene la squadra e che quello doveva essere un anno di transizione.
> La società gli fece 4 richieste:
> -un Milan che giocasse bene
> ...



Tutto vero. Il discorso difesa a 3 lo tratterò nel prossimo post, che pubblicherò domani. All'epoca c'erano parecchi mugugni, soprattutto da parte dei difensori storici (Costacurta in primis) sulla possibilità di far funzionare la squadra difendendo a 3. Billy voleva i 4, ma Zaccheroni aveva in testa un certo tipo di calcio e così si fece anche grazie a Galliani, che all'epoca era un valido dirigente capace di mediare tra le varie anime della società.



Black ha scritto:


> in realtà Zaccheroni iniziò la stagione con un vero 3-4-3, anche se poi il tridente era formato da Weah-Bierhoff-Leonardo, ovvero 2 attaccanti puri e un centrocampista offensivo che non era certo un'ala. Per cui i 3 davanti non erano proprio da tridente. Il passaggio al 3-5-2 non ricordo se fu un'intuizione di Zac, o dettato da qualche necessità (infortuni), ci fece fare il salto di qualità con Boban che fece la sua migliore stagione al Milan dietro a King George e Oliviero.
> Ovvio che senza quel crollo della Lazio in quelle 2 sconfitte nulla avremo potuto. Ricordo che dopo Lazio-Milan del 3 Aprile, finita 0-0, in quella che sembrava l'ultima occasione per riavvicinarsi alla capolista, Mihailovic ed Eriksson rilasciavano dichiarazioni che facevano capire come si sentivano già lo scudo in tasca.
> 
> Penso fu l'unico campionato in cui la potenziale 6° forza del campionato riuscì a vincere su tutte le altre (però non avevamo le coppe)



OK, in effetti era più un 3-5-2. Poi tieni presente che in fase di non possesso Helveg scendeva tantissimo fino a diventare il quarto difensore sulla destra e anche Ambrosini si abbassava, così da fare muro davanti alla difesa.
Mi piace anche il paragone tra il nostro titolo nel 98/99 e quello juventino del 2011/2012, trovo sia appropriato, anche se nel secondo caso è molto di più un nostro regalo: senza quell'inizio mostruoso avremmo vinto.


----------



## ps18ps (9 Luglio 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> apprezzo molto questi "amarcord". Quella stagione fu emozionante. Dopo i 2 anni bui che seguivano il grande ciclo di Capello, sembrava che non avessimo più la forza di rialzarci.
> Ricordo che dopo lo 0-0 con la Lazio stavo pensando di andare addirittura a scommettere sulla Lazio campione, data ormai per certa. Per fortuna che non l'ho fatto... che emozione quella cavalcata testa a testa. La vittoria a Udine che ci permetteva di andare a -1... e poi ero a S.Siro in Milan-Empoli 4-0, il giorno del sorpasso! che pomeriggio di festa!
> 
> Diciamo che quel campionato ci siamo un pò rifatti dei tanti persi quando eravamo noi i più forti. Parlo del 1990 ad esempio, o nel 2005. Pensare che tra in difesa giocavamo con Sala.... Helveg o Guglielminpietro a centrocampo....incredibile!



si anch'io ero allo stadio la partito con l'Eempoli, se ricordo bene verso fine partita weha aveva stoppato la palla con l'anca, ero andato anche alla prima contro il Bologna vinta 3-0 e ero andato acon helveg che sembrava un fenomeno quello scudetto è stata una goduria perchè inaspettato ed obbiettivamente non eravamo i più forti, infatti poi quella squadra non fece più nulla


----------



## ps18ps (9 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Ricordo bene quello scudetto...
> La cosa divertente è che quella squadra ai tempi veniva considerata scarsa per i nostri standard, però c'era gente come Maldini, Costacurta, Boban, Weah
> Poi c'era Guglielminpietro, il giocatore più lento del mondo...che però improvvisamente si trasformò in Garrincha verso fine campionato risultando decisivo.
> Abbiati divenne titolare in quella stagione se non ricordo male, e risultò anche decisivo con alcune grandissime parate nel finale. In pratica ha vissuto di rendita da allora



si abbiati diventò titolare dopo che rossi stese bucchi alla fine di milan perugia e becco 5 turni di squalifica, mentre leman fu mandato via dopo le prime tre partite, sopratutto milan fiorentina


----------



## wildfrank (9 Luglio 2015)

Bellissima emozione, anche se si aveva netta la sensazione di un "una tantum", non la percezione che si sarebbe aperto un ciclo.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2015)

Fu un'annata incredibile. In generale, la Serie A di quei 2-3 anni è quella alla quale sono più legato. Le mitiche sette sorelle....
Vista l'età, considero quello scudetto il più bello in assoluto che abbia vissuto, nonchè la gioia più grande proveniente dal Milan dopo Manchester 2003.
Che ricordi...i 20 gol di Bierhoff, i gol pesantissimi di Leonardo e Ganz, il debutto col botto di Abbiati e Ambrosini, la rinascita dei senatori, Boban per la prima volta senza limiti tattici, le ultime sgroppate di Weah, l'illusione di aver trovato in Gigi Sala e Guly due colonne portanti della squadra, la punizione del Barracuda Nero contro il Bologna, Zac e quel cambio di modulo....
Fatico ancora a credere a quanto successe quell'annata. Il calcio di oggi ha perso tutto ciò che c'era di romantico all'epoca. Imprese del genere non se ne rivedranno più, almeno in Italia...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Bellissima emozione, anche se si aveva netta la sensazione di un "una tantum", non la percezione che si sarebbe aperto un ciclo.



La dirigenza, come al solito, pensò il contrario e credettero di aver allestito una squadra della Madonna.
Invece seguirono anni piuttosto grigi, soprattutto sul fronte mercato.

Come abbiamo detto sempre io e [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], siamo l'unica società al mondo a cui fanno male le vittorie...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> si abbiati diventò titolare dopo che rossi stese bucchi alla fine di milan perugia e becco 5 turni di squalifica, mentre leman fu mandato via dopo le prime tre partite, sopratutto milan fiorentina



ricordo il retropassaggio di Billy... Baresi gli avrebbe staccato la testa a morsi


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Uno scudetto straodinario, inatteso, memorabile..come la corsa di Boban e Weah mano nella mano al Delle alpi


Avevo 11 anni ma lo ricordo quello scudo come fosse ieri. Questa foto è il simbolo di quell'annata!


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La dirigenza, come al solito, pensò il contrario e credettero di aver allestito una squadra della Madonna.
> Invece seguirono anni piuttosto grigi, soprattutto sul fronte mercato.



Se li altri si rinforzono per davvero mentre noi andiamo avanti con i De Ascentis... e ovvio che non si va lontano


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Luglio 2015)

Una nomina speciale per quello scudetto comunque va anche a Leonardo.Avevo all epoca anche la sua di maglia...l ho letteralmente adorato.
Il suo passaggio all Inter e ruffianaggini varie mi hanno rovinato molto il ricordo...peccato.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La dirigenza, come al solito, pensò il contrario e credettero di aver allestito una squadra della Madonna.
> Invece seguirono anni piuttosto grigi, soprattutto sul fronte mercato.
> 
> Come abbiamo detto sempre io e [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], siamo l'unica società al mondo a cui fanno male le vittorie...



E' vero in parte, perchè effettivamente furono sopravalutati molti giocatori (era anche normale, Guly sembrava veramente un fenomeno, Abbiati aveva parato di tutto, Sala si era rivelato affidabilissimo, Bierhoff i suoi 20 gol li aveva fatti, ecc...), però, tra i Tonetto, gli Orlandini e i De Ascentis, arrivarono anche Sheva, Gattuso e Serginho. Tre che avrebbero costituito l'ossatura del Milan di Ancelotti.
Il mercato disastroso fu quello dell'anno successivo, anche se il campione in realtà era arrivato anche lì (sigh, vedi il mio avatar)....


----------



## Black (10 Luglio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' vero in parte, perchè effettivamente furono sopravalutati molti giocatori (era anche normale, Guly sembrava veramente un fenomeno, Abbiati aveva parato di tutto, Sala si era rivelato affidabilissimo, Bierhoff i suoi 20 gol li aveva fatti, ecc...), però, tra i Tonetto, gli Orlandini e i De Ascentis, arrivarono anche Sheva, Gattuso e Serginho. Tre che avrebbero costituito l'ossatura del Milan di Ancelotti.
> Il mercato disastroso fu quello dell'anno successivo, anche se il campione in realtà era arrivato anche lì (sigh, vedi il mio avatar)....



Tonetto, Orlandini.... non me li ricordavo questi! Vero, dopo lo scudetto (Sheva a parte), fecero un tentativo per un ItalMilan di giovani low cost, ma non avendo la capacità di scoprire i giovani veramente forti (es: Zambrotta che andò alla Juve) fu un fallimento.
Anche se arrivarono alcuni degli elementi che poi fecero parte del grandissimo Milan Ancelottiano, oltre a quelli da citati arrivò pure Dida.

Mi è venuto un altro nome di quel milan del 1998-99 che arrivò come uno degli acquisti più "quotati" e poi fu un flop clamoroso.... ZIEGE!! tra l'altro era pure bruttissimo!
Inoltre in quella squadra giocava pure Ba, seppur riserva delle riserve. Ma qualche spezzone di partita mi ricordo lo fece.


----------



## Renegade (10 Luglio 2015)

Quello scudetto è l'emblema di quanto possa rendere un trequartista se viene impiegato nel suo vero ruolo. Boban, nonostante avesse le sue colpe di discontinuità, è letteralmente stato stuprato per anni al Milan dai 4-4-2 e dai tatticismi sterili dell'epoca. Dietro le punte invece dimostrò chi era davvero. Se fosse stato più giovane e avesse giocato la fascia dal 2002 al 2006 nel rombo son convinto che si sarebbe evoluto ancora di più. Magari avrebbe formato una coppia da Dio con Rui Costa. Non a caso sono i miei idoli


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La dirigenza, come al solito, pensò il contrario e credettero di aver allestito una squadra della Madonna.
> *Invece seguirono anni piuttosto grigi, soprattutto sul fronte mercato*.
> 
> Come abbiamo detto sempre io e [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], siamo l'unica società al mondo a cui fanno male le vittorie...



Bé insomma..se non ricordo male l'anno dopo arrivarono tra gli altri Dida, Serginho, Redondo, Gattuso e Sheva
e l'anno dopo ancora Pirlo, Rui Costa e Inzaghi e quello successivo Nesta, Rivaldo e Seedorf

Li facessimo oggi quei mercati scadenti lì...


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé insomma..se non ricordo male l'anno dopo arrivarono tra gli altri Dida, Serginho, Redondo, Gattuso e Sheva
> e l'anno dopo ancora Pirlo, Rui Costa e Inzaghi e quello successivo Nesta, Rivaldo e Seedorf
> 
> Li facessimo oggi quei mercati scadenti lì...



Ricordi male....aaaah se ricordi male.... 
Piccolo elenco:
*Laursen*
Roque Junior
*Jose Mari
Javi Moreno*
Redondo
*De Ascentis
Comandini*
Julio Cesar
Kutuzov
*Giunti
Chamot*
Coloccini
*Pablo Garçia
Umit*
*Massimo Donati*

E molti erano titolari...
In grassetto le perle, per chi avesse dimenticato...
3 sessioni di mercato in cui arrivò pure qualche nome decente, ma la squadra era imbottita di scarponi. Infatti ricordo che il mercato in uscita era sempre molto "vivace"


----------



## mistergao (10 Luglio 2015)

*Le prime quattro partite: un inizio incoraggiante*

La stagione ufficiale dei rossoneri comincia il 12 settembre, un sabato sera, nel match contro il Bologna, in campo andranno: Lehmann; N'Gotty, Ayala, P. Maldini; Helveg, Albertini, Boban, Ba; Ganz, Bierhoff, Weah.
La partita terminerà con una vittoria netta (3-0) firmata da una doppietta di Bierhoff e da un gol del ritrovato Leonardo. La squadra non gioca bene (anzi…) sembra ancora imballata, i movimenti non sono fluidi e i reparti sono un po’ distanti fra di loro. Il 3-4-3 di Zaccheroni è una bella idea, ma ben lungi da realizzarsi. 
Non pensate che la vittoria contro il Bologna fosse scontata: i felsinei erano una signora squadra e l’ambiente rossonero sembrava mal tollerare il 3-4-3 di Zaccheroni. Mugugni erano piovuti dai membri della vecchia guardia, che mal digerivano un modulo che, a loro parere, avrebbe coperto poco la difesa. La vittoria contro una squadra che quell’anno partecipava alla Coppa UEFA ha avuto l’effetto di scaricare la tensione dell’ambiente perché, come dice il proverbio, chi ben comincia è a metà dell’opera.
Già alla seconda giornata le cose vanno meglio: il Milan va nel campo caldissimo di Salerno e lo sbanca, con gol dei soliti Bierhoff e Leonardo. Si comincia a vedere qualcosa di più da un punto di vista del gioco, soprattutto si cominciano a vedere voglia di lottare e sacrificio e si capisce che sulle macerie si può costruire.
La terza giornata è durissima: violento stop contro la Fiorentina dello scatenato Batistuta, che da solo abbatte il Milan a San Siro. Sconfitta per 3-1 con tripletta dell’argentino, condita da errori mostruosi in difesa (protagonisti: Lehman –che infatti non si riprenderà più- e Costacurta) e che riporta giocatori e tifosi con i piedi per terra. Si chiude la prima parte di campionato (sarà seguita dalla pausa per le nazionali) con la vittoria sul difficile campo di Venezia. Intanto nella formazione titolare si nota un primo cambiamento: fa sempre più spesso capolino Massimo Ambrosini, destinato a diventare titolare da lì a breve.

La classifica è cortissima: la Fiorentina è in testa con 12 punti, segue l’Inter con 10, poi Milan e Juventus con 9, la Lazio è attardata, avendo conquistato solo 6 punti, anche a causa di un infortunio patito da Vieri, che infatti tornerà solo a Gennaio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ricordi male....aaaah se ricordi male....
> Piccolo elenco:
> *Laursen*
> Roque Junior
> ...



Li ricordo bene quegli scarponi...molti erano colpi farsa con cui si faceva il giochetto delle plusvalenze...io ti ho citato nomi di campioni arrivati ad ogni sessione di mercato, se oggi mi portassero in tre anni gente di quel calibro (con cui poi abbiamo aperto un ciclo) gli perdono anche 8-10 bidoni..
Dissento nell'inserire tra i bidoni Redondo che era un fenomeno e arrivò da campione d'Europa e Chamot che era un signor centrale titolare della nazionale argentina e che veniva da ottime stagioni, da noi floppò ma non era come aver preso il Laursen o Nilsen di turno...


----------



## mistergao (10 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La dirigenza, come al solito, pensò il contrario e credettero di aver allestito una squadra della Madonna.
> Invece seguirono anni piuttosto grigi, soprattutto sul fronte mercato.
> 
> Come abbiamo detto sempre io e [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], siamo l'unica società al mondo a cui fanno male le vittorie...



La considerazioni sul mercato del Milan post scudetto le ho pronte insieme all'ultimo post, comunque non hai del tutto torto: dopo lo scudetto c'è stato un de-investimento (che suppongo essere un neologismo): al posto che rinforzare la squadra, i dirigenti han lasciato che la baracca andasse a pezzi, sostanzialmente investendo a caso per un paio d'anni, passando così dal 1° al 6° posto in serie A. Comunque grasso che cola considerando le ultime due annate...


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> La considerazioni sul mercato del Milan post scudetto le ho pronte insieme all'ultimo post, comunque non hai del tutto torto: dopo lo scudetto c'è stato un de-investimento (che suppongo essere un neologismo): al posto che rinforzare la squadra, i dirigenti han lasciato che la baracca andasse a pezzi, sostanzialmente investendo a caso per un paio d'anni, passando così dal 1° al 6° posto in serie A. Comunque grasso che cola considerando le ultime due annate...



rispetto alle ultime annate sì
ma io ricordo ancora le partite contro galatasaray e psg... mamma mia... e il deportivo di djalminha...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quello scudetto è l'emblema di quanto possa rendere un trequartista se viene impiegato nel suo vero ruolo. Boban, nonostante avesse le sue colpe di discontinuità, è letteralmente stato stuprato per anni al Milan dai 4-4-2 e dai tatticismi sterili dell'epoca. Dietro le punte invece dimostrò chi era davvero. Se fosse stato più giovane e avesse giocato la fascia dal 2002 al 2006 nel rombo son convinto che si sarebbe evoluto ancora di più. Magari avrebbe formato una coppia da Dio con Rui Costa. Non a caso sono i miei idoli



E come avrebbero giocato ? Uno sopra all'altro ? 

Oppure Boban mezz'ala.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> Tonetto, Orlandini.... non me li ricordavo questi! Vero, dopo lo scudetto (Sheva a parte), fecero un tentativo per un ItalMilan di giovani low cost, ma non avendo la capacità di scoprire i giovani veramente forti (es: Zambrotta che andò alla Juve) fu un fallimento.
> Anche se arrivarono alcuni degli elementi che poi fecero parte del grandissimo Milan Ancelottiano, oltre a quelli da citati arrivò pure Dida.
> 
> Mi è venuto un altro nome di quel milan del 1998-99 che arrivò come uno degli acquisti più "quotati" e poi fu un flop clamoroso.... ZIEGE!! tra l'altro era pure bruttissimo!
> Inoltre in quella squadra giocava pure Ba, seppur riserva delle riserve. Ma qualche spezzone di partita mi ricordo lo fece.



Ziege venne l'anno prima, con Capello. Al Bayern e con la nazionale era fortissimo. Doveva essere il nuovo Maldini. All'epoca era considerato un grande colpo, diciamo un po' come se ora si prendesse un Alaba. Fu un disastro. Non ricordo se fece parte anche della rosa scudettata, ma, se non mi sbaglio, venne venduto ad agosto o a gennaio...
Altri due che furono presi quell'estate nell'ottica di un Milan giovane e italiano furono Graffiedi e Teodorani. Il primo in particolare doveva spaccare il Mondo, poi si perse tra mille infortuni....


----------



## mistergao (10 Luglio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ziege venne l'anno prima, con Capello. Al Bayern e con la nazionale era fortissimo. Doveva essere il nuovo Maldini. All'epoca era considerato un grande colpo, diciamo un po' come se ora si prendesse un Alaba. Fu un disastro. Non ricordo se fece parte anche della rosa scudettata, ma, se non mi sbaglio, venne venduto ad agosto o a gennaio...
> Altri due che furono presi quell'estate nell'ottica di un Milan giovane e italiano furono Graffiedi e Teodorani. Il primo in particolare doveva spaccare il Mondo, poi si perse tra mille infortuni....



Ziege c'era e sarebbe rimasto a Milanello fino all'inizio della stagione 1999/2000 quando, nonostante i tentativi di Zaccheroni di reinventarlo attaccante di sinistra nel 3-4-3, è stato ceduto al Middlesbrough. Zaccheroni credeva fortemente in lui, ma il ragazzo non era mai stato in grado di ambientarsi a Milanello, cosa che lo portava anche ad avere un pessimo rapporto con i tifosi.
Un episodio su tutti? Nel ritorno del campionato 1998/99 il Milan aveva battuto il cagliari per 1-0 grazie ad un autogol scaturito da un colpo di testa di Bierhoff. Il cross lo aveva fatto un fischiatissimo (fino a quel momento) Ziege, che a fine avrebbe mostrato il medio ai tifosi. Per me non era un cattivo giocatore, semplicemente al Milan non ha reso.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ziege c'era e sarebbe rimasto a Milanello fino all'inizio della stagione 1999/2000 quando, nonostante i tentativi di Zaccheroni di reinventarlo attaccante di sinistra nel 3-4-3, è stato ceduto al Middlesbrough. Zaccheroni credeva fortemente in lui, ma il ragazzo non era mai stato in grado di ambientarsi a Milanello, cosa che lo portava anche ad avere un pessimo rapporto con i tifosi.
> Un episodio su tutti? Nel ritorno del campionato 1998/99 il Milan aveva battuto il cagliari per 1-0 grazie ad un autogol scaturito da un colpo di testa di Bierhoff. Il cross lo aveva fatto un fischiatissimo (fino a quel momento) Ziege, che a fine avrebbe mostrato il medio ai tifosi. Per me non era un cattivo giocatore, semplicemente al Milan non ha reso.


Ricordo l'esperimento di Zaccheroni....la cosa strana è che, dopo quell'esperienza, Ziege si è completamente bloccato. La sua carriera di fatto finì lì, quantomeno ad alti livelli. Strano, per uno che era già titolare e stelle di Bayern e nazionale, e che doveva rappresentare un continuum ideologico dopo Breitner e Brehme.
La sua parabola ricorda un po' quella di Mendieta dopo l'approdo alla Lazio....


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La dirigenza, come al solito, pensò il contrario e credettero di aver allestito una squadra della Madonna.
> Invece seguirono anni piuttosto grigi, soprattutto sul fronte mercato.



Beh comunque l'estate dopo lo scudetto arrivarono Shevchenko e Serginho... sputaci sopra


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Faceva caldo nel luglio del 1998, davvero tanto caldo. Il Milan che si ritrovava agli ordini del nuovo tecnico, il 15 di luglio. Ma che Milan era? La squadra era reduce da due stagioni disastrose, ma se la prima (1996/97) era giustificabile con una rosa logora e stanca, la seconda (1997/98), non aveva giustificazione alcuna, con il corollario dell’umiliante sconfitta in coppa Italia con la Lazio, che sarebbe costata il posto a Fabio Capello.
> Al suo posto ecco un tecnico totalmente estraneo all’ambiente, che praticava un calcio totalmente diverso (il 3-4-3 zaccheroniano per tanti era ed è un‘eresia) e che portava un rinnovamento anche nello staff tecnico. Importanti anche i rinnovamenti nella rosa: nell’estate lasciano Milanello campioni storici, come Savicevic e Desailly e acquisti più o meno costosi dell’ultima stagione, come Taibi, Kluivert, Maniero, Smoje, Maini e Nielsen, che verranno rimpiazzati da Sala, Lehman, Abbiati, Ayala, Helveg, N’Gotty, Guglielminpietro e, soprattutto, dall’acquisto dell’estate, il tedesco Oliver Bierhoff. Significativi anche i ritorni dal prestito di Coco e Ambrosini.
> Le amichevoli pre stagione erano state fatte col chiaro obiettivo di fare apprendere alla rosa gli schemi di Zaccheroni, senza forzare troppo la mano: gli avversari erano modesti (Juventus esclusa) e consentivano alla squadra di capire il nuovo 3-4-3 senza il rischio di figuracce.
> A proposito, e le altre? La Juventus era la solita macchina perfetta, anche se mentalmente un po’ scarica e infastidita dalle insinuazioni sul doping di Zeman. L’Inter aveva speso come al solito un capitale per aggiungere ad una rosa di alto livello Pirlo, Baggio e Ventola. La Fiorentina poteva contare sul Trap in panchina e su una squadra di ottimo livello, ma le più forti erano Parma e Lazio.
> ...



Grande bel topic!

Concordo che le più forti erano Lazio e Parma e con la Juve dietro.
Abbiano vinto un Campionato dove c'erano 5 squadre piu forti di noi ahahah


----------



## Schism75 (11 Luglio 2015)

Di quell'anno ricordo moltissimo con piacere. Sinceramente a gennaio/febbraio dissi ad alcuni amici dell'università che se avessero ingranato alcuni giocatori avremmo vinto lo scudetto. Mi risero dietro...

Ziege segnò il goal di ascella contro la Roma di Zeman!

Quelli sono stati anni strani, perchè quella squadra poteva rendere di più. Ricordo che il secondo anno di Zac giocò meglio. Purtroppo occorreva investire su un difensore forte e invece non si fece nulla, tranne prendere uno scarsissimo Chamot, Taribo West e un giovanissimo Coloccini. Nonostante questo arrivammo terzi. Iniziarono comunque gli infortuni di Albertini e Boban. Leonardo pure era in fase calante. Bierhoff idem (fece solo 10 goal in campionato, la metà dell'anno prima). L'anno successivo poi acquistammo Redondo. Avrebbe costituito una coppia fantastica con Albertini. Purtroppo si fece male subito. Acquistammo anche Comandini, per cui stravedevo. Purtroppo in difesa non facemmo di nuovo nulla, invece di prendere Thuram come sembrava, andammo a prendere il più scarso di tutti: Roque Junior! E a ottobre venne uno ancora più scarso: Julio Cesar dal Real Madrid. Anche quell'anno si giocava abbastanza bene, anche in Champions (ricordate lo 0-2 a Barcellona). Coco era una furia come esterno sinistro. Tutto questo fino all'infortunio di Albertini a dicembre. Dopo di chè ci fu il declino rapido, anche perchè Boban pure si infortunò, e giocare con De Ascentis e Gattuso centrali di centrocampo non era il massimo. E Bierhoff era proprio finito (solo 6 goal!!!). 

Peccato perchè quella squadra con gli interventi giusti (una punta al posto di Bierhoff, un centrocampista centrale e un Thuram) avrebbe potuto vincere di più.

Tra l'altro spendevamo molto in sede di mercato. Non esisteva l'apposto così.

E' vero che alcuni giocatori si sono rivelati dei bidoni, però potenzialmente potevano diventare forti. Orlandini segnò il golden goal per l'europeo U21 e aveva buone potenzialità, Tonetto è stato il terzino titolare della roma di Spalletti. Comandini è stato sfortunatissimo con gli infortuni, ma avrebbe potuto avere altra carriera. E comunque fu rivenduto per 30 miliardi all'Atalanta.


----------



## Danielsan (11 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Di quell'anno ricordo moltissimo con piacere. Sinceramente a gennaio/febbraio dissi ad alcuni amici dell'università che se avessero ingranato alcuni giocatori avremmo vinto lo scudetto. Mi risero dietro...
> 
> Ziege segnò il goal di ascella contro la Roma di Zeman!
> 
> ...





Questa cifra non me la ricordavo,però mi ricordo che in quegli anni c'erano operazioni di mercato strane...

Stradaccordo con te su tutto!!! Redondo...


----------



## Renegade (12 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E come avrebbero giocato ? Uno sopra all'altro ?
> 
> Oppure Boban mezz'ala.



Il rombo non si è mica evoluto in una roba chiamata albero di natale dove Rivaldo/Kakà e Rui Costa giocavano tranquillamente insieme? Forse me lo sono sognato!


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il rombo non si è mica evoluto in una roba chiamata albero di natale dove Rivaldo/Kakà e Rui Costa giocavano tranquillamente insieme? Forse me lo sono sognato!



Ah ok. Beh non sarebbe stato male però entrambi non hanno molti gol nelle gambe.


----------



## mistergao (13 Luglio 2015)

Ebbene, tutto si può dire di Zaccheroni tranne che sia uno che non ama sperimentare. Nell’autunno del 1998 le prova tutte per arrivare ad una quadra nel Milan: parte dalla difesa, che rivoluziona diverse volte, provando ora N’Gotty come centrale di destra, ora Ayala come perno centrale, finendo col decidere per la linea difensiva che avrebbe vinto lo scudetto, ovvero Sala – Costacurta – Maldini, che debutteranno insieme in Bari-Milan, nona gionata del campionato. 
Continua col centrocampo, dove sulla destra è confermatissimo Helveg, così come al centro Albertini, per il resto è un turbinio di giocatori, anche se al centro Ambrosiani è ormai titolare, mentre lo strazio è sulla fascia sinistra, dove Ziege, spiace dirlo, non ne azzecca una, tanto che Zaccheroni per alcune partire schiererà come centrocampista a sinistra Maldini.
In attacco accanto a Bierhoff gireranno un po’ tutti, anche se Leonardo sarà il suo partner più assiduo, mentre Weah, anarchico come non mai, andrà incontro tutta la stagione ad alti e bassi che ne limiteranno il rendimento.
E i risultati? Altalenanti anche loro. Sconfitta a Cagliari, nella quale si fa male Lehmann, che verrà venduto a Gennaio, spettacolare vittoria con la Roma a San Siro (a parere di chi scrive, una delle più belle partite che io abbia mai visto dal vivo), nella quale l’arbitro ci dà una mano, convalidando un gol irregolare di Ziege. Poi tre pareggi: fortunati a Piacenza e contro l’Inter (e qui si comincia a parlare di “Cul de Zac”, sostenendo che l’allenatore romagnolo ha molta fortuna e poche capacità), meno col Bari.
Vittoria con la Lazio in una partita intensissima, della quale sotto trovate il filmato: i biancocelesti sono in crisi, hanno fuori mezza squadra ed Ericksonn è in bilico. Il Milan attacca per 90 minuti, ma Ganz, Weah e Bierhoff sbagliano l’impossibile e Marchegiani è in serata di grazia. Se non ci arriva il portiere ecco che la palla finisce sulla traversa, come successo a Ganz nel primo tempo. Verso la metà della ripresa mossa azzardata di Zaccheroni: fuori l’ottimo Ganz (al posto del fischiatissimo ma inamovibile Bierhoff) e dentro Leonardo. Al 90° ecco il Weah che non ti aspetti, prende palla e semina mezza difesa della Lazio, palla dentro a Leonardo e viene giù San Siro. Un tiro pefetto, davvero imparabile ed i tifosi cominciano a sognare…
…sogno che però si interrompe bruscamente domenica dopo: sconfitta per 4-0 a Parma. Zaccheroni nel post partita ci va giù duro: “Una partita da buttare via. Ed ho sbagliato anch’io. (…) Per oltre un’ora abbiamo giocato in quattro.” Salvo poi ammettere che gli iniziali malumori dei giocatori nei confronti del 3-4-3 si sono ormai affievoliti, anche se c’è ancora tanto da lavorare.

Ora, come al solito, uno sguardo sulle altre. La Fiorentina è la squadra sulla bocca di tutti: viaggia come un treno trascinata dai gol di Batistuta e, nonostante una certa fragilità in trasferta, è al primo posto in classifica. Il Parma è un po’ incostante, ma è sempre lì. Sorprende la Roma, che grazie al gioco di Zeman è a pochi passi dalla vetta, mentre deludono l’Inter (che ha fatto fuori il primo dei quattro allenatori stagionali, Gigi Simoni) e la Juventus, che sembra essere avviata alla fine di un ciclo, anche perchè a Novembre Del Piero si fa male e starà fuori fino a fine stagione.

E la Lazio? Sta vivendo il suo periodo nero. Distantissima dalla vetta, a Novembre raggranella 4 punti in 5 partite e Ericksson è nell’occhio del ciclone, imputato di incapacità nell’allenare e di dirigere dei preparatori atletici disastrosi, visti i ripetuti infortuni tra i biancocelesti.


Qui sotto: il video di Milan-Lazio, sperando di non avere sbagliato a postarlo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> *Le prime quattro partite: un inizio incoraggiante*
> 
> La stagione ufficiale dei rossoneri comincia il 12 settembre, un sabato sera, nel match contro il Bologna, in campo andranno: Lehmann; N'Gotty, Ayala, P. Maldini; Helveg, Albertini, Boban, Ba; Ganz, Bierhoff, Weah.
> La partita terminerà con una vittoria netta (3-0) firmata da una doppietta di Bierhoff e da un gol del ritrovato Leonardo. La squadra non gioca bene (anzi…) sembra ancora imballata, i movimenti non sono fluidi e i reparti sono un po’ distanti fra di loro. Il 3-4-3 di Zaccheroni è una bella idea, ma ben lungi da realizzarsi.
> ...



Completo ricordando che Zaccheroni esordì con una sconfitta bruciante in Coppa Italia per 2-0 contro il Torino fuori casa. E già i tifosi pensavano che la stagione sarebbe stata l'ennesima deludente. Ma al ritorno ci fu la rimonta inaspettata, il Milan vinse 3-0 con Bierhoff che fece il terzo quasi al 90' e mi ricordo la sofferenza alla radio (non hanno trasmesso la partita in TV) perché l'arbitro diede almeno 7 minuti di recupero e se il Toro avesse segnato ci avrebbe eliminato (ma allo stesso tempo in quei minuti di recupero ben 3 giocatori del Toro per troppa foga si fecero espellere)


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ebbene, tutto si può dire di Zaccheroni tranne che sia uno che non ama sperimentare. Nell’autunno del 1998 le prova tutte per arrivare ad una quadra nel Milan: parte dalla difesa, che rivoluziona diverse volte, provando ora N’Gotty come centrale di destra, ora Ayala come perno centrale, finendo col decidere per la linea difensiva che avrebbe vinto lo scudetto, ovvero Sala – Costacurta – Maldini, che debutteranno insieme in Bari-Milan, nona gionata del campionato.
> Continua col centrocampo, dove sulla destra è confermatissimo Helveg, così come al centro Albertini, per il resto è un turbinio di giocatori, anche se al centro Ambrosiani è ormai titolare, mentre lo strazio è sulla fascia sinistra, dove Ziege, spiace dirlo, non ne azzecca una, tanto che Zaccheroni per alcune partire schiererà come centrocampista a sinistra Maldini.
> In attacco accanto a Bierhoff gireranno un po’ tutti, anche se Leonardo sarà il suo partner più assiduo, mentre Weah, anarchico come non mai, andrà incontro tutta la stagione ad alti e bassi che ne limiteranno il rendimento.
> E i risultati? Altalenanti anche loro. Sconfitta a Cagliari, nella quale si fa male Lehmann, che verrà venduto a Gennaio, spettacolare vittoria con la Roma a San Siro (a parere di chi scrive, una delle più belle partite che io abbia mai visto dal vivo), nella quale l’arbitro ci dà una mano, convalidando un gol irregolare di Ziege. Poi tre pareggi: fortunati a Piacenza e contro l’Inter (e qui si comincia a parlare di “Cul de Zac”, sostenendo che l’allenatore romagnolo ha molta fortuna e poche capacità), meno col Bari.
> ...



Il passaggio da Lehmann a Sebastiano Rossi in porta dà una decisa sterzata. Rossi para un rigore al Cagliari e uno alla Roma (dire che l'arbitro ci diede una mano in quella partita lo trovo un po' esagerato visto che ci annullò un gol e ci diede un rigore contro). 

L'infortunio di Del Piero alla Juventus risulta decisivo per il crollo dei bianconeri. Nel momento in cui si fa male il numero 10, la Vecchia Signora viaggiava in testa alla classifica e invece deve lasciare strada alla Fiorentina.

Il problema iniziale della Lazio (attenzione che si scrive *Eriksson*) era dovuto a troppi galli nello stesso pollaio, non era facile amalgamare la squadra, ma dopo la sconfitta contro di noi invertirono la rotta infilando ben 9 vittorie consecutive.

Da segnalare l'importanza che piano piano va assumendo Maurizio Ganz. Lui trova la rete dell'1-1 a Piacenza a tempo scaduto (ricordo quel pomeriggio del primo novembre 1998, come fosse ieri, già ero incavolato nero perché la Ferrari perse il mondiale a vantaggio di Hakkinen la mattina stessa e il Milan al 90' stava perdendo a Piacenza) e ancora lui la settimana successiva rimette in piedi il derby procurandosi il rigore del 2-2 subentrando a Morfeo (pensate un po' voi che giocavamo con Morfeo titolare nel derby!!)
Bellissima la partita contro la Lazio, anche quello un posticipo che ho seguito alla radio, dopo quella partita non so perché ma iniziavo a sentire che il Milan potesse vincere lo scudetto... 
certo fu ancora più epico il posticipo dell'anno seguente all'Olimpico quando tra Lazio e Milan finì 4-4, ma questa è un'altra storia...


----------



## James Watson (14 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> e giocare con *De Ascentis* e Gattuso centrali di centrocampo



Avevo completamente rimosso la sua esistenza..


----------



## mistergao (14 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il passaggio da Lehmann a Sebastiano Rossi in porta dà una decisa sterzata. Rossi para un rigore al Cagliari e uno alla Roma (dire che l'arbitro ci diede una mano in quella partita lo trovo un po' esagerato visto che ci annullò un gol e ci diede un rigore contro).



In effetti il passaggio da Lehman a Rossi ha sistemato parecchie cose. Il tedesco non era un malvagio portiere, ma sentiva troppo la pressione di sebastainao Rossi, il quale, come vedremo, riuscì a perdere il posto in squadra in una maniera assolutamente folle ed imprevedibile.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'infortunio di Del Piero alla Juventus risulta decisivo per il crollo dei bianconeri. Nel momento in cui si fa male il numero 10, la Vecchia Signora viaggiava in testa alla classifica e invece deve lasciare strada alla Fiorentina.
> 
> Il problema iniziale della Lazio (attenzione che si scrive *Eriksson*) era dovuto a troppi galli nello stesso pollaio, non era facile amalgamare la squadra, ma dopo la sconfitta contro di noi invertirono la rotta infilando ben 9 vittorie consecutive.



Su Del Piero hai ragione: per brevità non ho potuto riportare la classifica di ogni giornata, ma ad inizio novembre Juventus e Fiorentina erano appaiate in testa alla classifica, poi i bianconeri sono crollati, anche se le ragioni non sono legate solo a Del Piero, ma anche ad un certo logorio della rosa e dei rapporti dei giocatori con Lippi.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Da segnalare l'importanza che piano piano va assumendo Maurizio Ganz. Lui trova la rete dell'1-1 a Piacenza a tempo scaduto (ricordo quel pomeriggio del primo novembre 1998, come fosse ieri, già ero incavolato nero perché la Ferrari perse il mondiale a vantaggio di Hakkinen la mattina stessa e il Milan al 90' stava perdendo a Piacenza) e ancora lui la settimana successiva rimette in piedi il derby procurandosi il rigore del 2-2 subentrando a Morfeo (pensate un po' voi che giocavamo con Morfeo titolare nel derby!!)
> Bellissima la partita contro la Lazio, anche quello un posticipo che ho seguito alla radio, dopo quella partita non so perché ma iniziavo a sentire che il Milan potesse vincere lo scudetto...
> certo fu ancora più epico il posticipo dell'anno seguente all'Olimpico quando tra Lazio e Milan finì 4-4, ma questa è un'altra storia...



Ganz è stato uno dei giocatori più importanti quell'anno: ha segnato gol pesantissimi (Piacenza, Parma, Sampdoria), ha dato una grossa mano nel derby e, più in generale, era un'alternativa importante per Zaccheroni.
Sulla partita con Lazio hai ragione: è vero, la settimana successiva il Milan ha perso a Parma, ma quella sera si era capito che qualcosa era scattato nella testa dei calciatori.


----------



## mistergao (15 Luglio 2015)

Inizia dicembre ed il Milan mette il turbo. Pronti, via e si parte con un netto 3-0 all’Udinese, seguito da una vittoria contro il Vicenza: 1-0 nonostante l’espulsione esagerata di Ambrosini. La settimana dopo si va a Genova a pareggiare 2-2: un’altra occasione nella quale l’arbitro non aiuta i rossoneri, che però sbagliano davvero troppo e vengono giustamente puniti dai doriani, ma avranno modo di rifarsi al ritorno. 
Le vacanze di Natale che arrivano sono comunque liete: la squadra è a ridosso della testa, il campionato non sembra avere un padrone e poco prima di Natale si scopre che il Milan ha comprato dalla Dinamo Kiev Andriy Shevchenko, per la cifra (che all’epoca sembrava fuori dal Mondo) di 45 miliardi di lire. Il 2 Gennaio la Gazzetta esce con un numero speciale che celebra il più grande rossonero di sempre: vince Rivera, ma la notizia è che un po’ tutti gli addetti ai lavori pronosticano per il Milan un futuro roseo, in quanto la squadra dà l’idea di essere in salute e pronta a giocarsela con le altre, quanto meno per la Champions.
Gennaio parte un po’ in sordina: 1-1 contro Juve (partita buttata) ed Empoli, poi il Milan ingrana la quarta: vittorie contro Perugia, Bologna e Salernitana. La partita contro il grifone verrà ricordata per la follia di Sebastiano Rossi: il Perugia accorcia le distanze su rigore al 90°, Bucchi si getta a prendere il pallone in fondo al sacco e Rossi, inspiegabilmente, lo placca. Espulsione e cinque giornate di squalifica, acquisto (in extremis) di Frezzolini (terzo portiere) ed Abbiati lanciato in prima squadra.
Questa è l’ultima partita del girone d’andata, la classifica è la seguente:

Fiorentina 35
Lazio 32
Parma 32
Milan 30

La Gazzetta l’analizza ed il giorno dopo avvisa tutti: occhio al Milan! E’ quarto, sembra lontano, ma è vicinissimo. Ed il Milan (nel 1961/62) è stata l’unica squadra a vincere il campionato chiudendo al quarto posto nel girone d’andata.

Abbiati debutta dal primo minuto contro il Bologna, a Bologna: prende due gol ma il Milan vince grazie alla scheggia impazzita e all’eroe che non ti aspetti.
La scheggia impazzita è Mohammed Aliyu Datti, diciassettenne attaccante della primavera, che al 90° prende un pallone e si incunea tra i difensori del Bologna. Punizione al limite dell’area, va Bruno N’Gotty fino ad allora (e, come vedremo, anche dopo) sciagurato difensore centrale che in rossonero non ne ha combinata una buona. Ma il buon Bruno è un ottimo battitore di calci di punizione: segna un gol spettacolare (che potete vedere nel filmato qui sotto) ed il Milan sbanca Bologna.
Alla partita con i bolognesi segue il 3-2 casalingo contro la Salernitana. Dopo questa vittoria si chiude il mese di Gennaio: nelle ultime otto partite i rossoneri ne hanno vinte cinque (e con più attenzione potevano essere di più), pareggiandone tre. La squadra ha cominciato a correre e gioca bene, anche perché sembra avere risolto il problema della fascia sinistra, dove Guglielminpietro sta cominciando a giocare su alti livelli. Messa così sembra che tutti i riflettori dovrebbero essere puntati sul Milan, eppure…
…eppure il Milan avanza a fari spenti. “Fari spenti” sarà il termine chiave per lo scudetto del Milan: nessuno da poi tanto credito ai rossoneri, anche perché la Lazio si è ripresa ed è nel bel mezzo di una striscia di nove vittorie consecutive. 

Ed Inter e Juventus? I nerazzurri, folli come al solito, alternano goleade casalinghe a figuracce in trasferta, i bianconeri sono invece affossati dagli infortuni e vedono l’epopea di Lippi avviarsi verso la fine.


Video: i gol di Bologna - Milan 2-3


----------



## mistergao (17 Luglio 2015)

Può essere sensato dilungarsi tanto su una sola partita di un campionato, tra l’altro all’inizio del ritorno, quando mancano una quindicina di partite alla fine e quando le pretendenti al titolo sono racchiuse in quattro punti? Sì, se si tratta di Fiorentina-Milan del 7 Febbraio 1999. E se poi si allarga lo sguardo a cosa è successo complessivamente in quella giornata, tutto assume un senso pieno e compiuto.
Ore 14.30 del 7 Febbraio: al Franchi si sfidano i viola e i rossoneri. La squadra di Firenze è favorita: ha più punti del Milan, gioca in casa, ha un attacco atomico. Dall’altra parte i rossoneri: fino ad ora han fatto bene, ma nulla di eccezionale e nelle ultime due partite han preso quattro gol.
Il Milan schiera il tridente Weah-Bierhoff-Morfeo, la Fiorentina risponde con Flachi al posto di Heinrich. Primo tempo equilibrato e scoppiettante, con un palo di Weah ed una traversa di Edmundo, uno così folle che faceva sembrare Balotelli uno scolaretto, ma al 12° del secondo tempo il campionato inizia a cambiare.
Entra Boban al posto di Morfeo.
Zaccheroni lo schiera dietro le punte.
La partita cambia completamente.
La Fiorentina non ci capisce più niente, Boban scorazza nella zona di nessuno e dirige in maniera magistrale il gioco rossonero. Se il gol non arriva è solo per merito di Toldo, oltre che imprecisione dei rossoneri.
A pochi minuti dalla fine, il dramma: la Fiorentina è completamente chiusa in difesa, tranne l’eroico Batistuta che tenta di tenere alta la squadra. Parte un pallone dalla difesa e Bati corre a prenderlo, ad un certo punto si vede che crolla a terra come svenuto ed inizia a toccarsi la gamba urlando dal dolore: stiramento al ginocchio sinistro e più di un mese fuori. Le immagini di Batistuta che urla fanno il giro d’Italia ed il campionato per i viola cambia drammaticamente anche perché Edmundo, incurante dell’infortunio del compagno di squadra, parte per il carnevale di Rio. Per i viola è l’inizio della fine: la squadra comincerà a perdere colpi e concluderà il campionato al terzo posto, a distanze siderali dalla vetta.
La Lazio coglie la palla al balzo e si avvicina ai viola: adesso è a -1, mentre il Parma, in serata, distrugge la Juventus, rifilandole quattro gol a Torino e chiudendo l’era Lippi.

Da qui in poi la Fiorentina farà la miseria di 14 punti in 14 partite, mentre il giorno dopo la Juventus annuncerà Ancelotti come nuovo allenatore, una scelta mal digerita dai tifosi bianconeri, anche se la Juventus comincerà a viaggiare a velocità scudetto.

Nelle giornate successive il Milan registrerà due vittorie casalinghe contro Venezia (tranquilla) e Cagliari (parecchio sofferta) ed una sconfitta contro la Roma, in una partita giocata oggettivamente male.
Si ritorna a San Siro ad inizio di Marzo, per una fiacca vittoria contro il Piacenza.

A quel punto la classifica recita:

Lazio 51
Fiorentina 47
Milan 46

La corsa scudetto è apertissima, tutto può succedere! Ed infatti accadrà di tutto…

Nel filmato qui sotto la partita contro la Fiorentina:


----------



## The Ripper (17 Luglio 2015)

Il girone di ritorno di Boban credo sia stato qualcosa di inenarrabile. Leggendario. Per 5/6 mesi Boban è stato il miglior giocatore al mondo per distacco.


----------



## mistergao (17 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il girone di ritorno di Boban credo sia stato qualcosa di inenarrabile. Leggendario. Per 5/6 mesi Boban è stato il miglior giocatore al mondo per distacco.



Indubbiamente. Tra l'altro il fatto che Zaccheroni se lo sia inventato trequartista così, dalla sera alla mattina, è proprio una stupidata. Zac aveva provato Boban in quel ruolo più volte durante la stagione, dopo avere cercato di lanciare anche Leonardo come mezzapunta, con scarsi risultati. E' solo nella partita col Parma, però, che Boban parte dal 1°minuto come trequartista, tra l'altro non combinando nulla per 45 minuti, poi con l'uscita di Bierhoff (giocatore spesso non compreso e troppo ingiustamente fischiato) e l'ingresso di Ganz le cose sono cambiate e si è capito il potenziale del Boban trequartista.


----------



## Serginho (17 Luglio 2015)

Mi ricordo bene che la Fiorentina era davvero fortissima, con Batistuta al top e Trapattoni hanno veramente rischiato di vincerlo quello scudetto e infatti il 3-1 che ci inflissero in casa fu una lezione durissima che non dimenticherò mai più. L'infrotunio di Batigol fu decisivo.

Quanto al Milan, dopo la sconfitta con la Fiorentina non avrei mai creduto potesse vincere lo scudetto, anzi sembrava una squadra con tanti problemi in difesa e che non era ancora riuscita a trovare un portiere affidabile per sostituire l'ormai logoro Rossi (che ai tempi odiavo a morte, nelle amichevoli estive lo insultavo di continuo perché mi sembrava fosse diventato scarsissimo).
Ricordo anche il grande entusiasmo di Bierhoff su un articolo di giornale, nel quale dichiarava di voler iniziare la stagione il più presto possibile perché non vedeva l'ora di giocare per il Milan.

Ziege una grandissima delusione, sembrava fortissimo, Abbiati ricordo che c'era già a fifa e a inizio stagione nessuno aveva idea di chi fosse, poi a fine anno divenne un eroe


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Abbiati ricordo che c'era già a fifa e a inizio stagione nessuno aveva idea di chi fosse, poi a fine anno divenne un eroe



Io ricordo che arrivo poco dopo che la Juve prese De Sanctis (o comunque l'anno dopo).
Tutti e due stavano in under 21 con il portiere del Pescara che sembrava proprio di un altra categoria rispetto a quello del Monza.
Ma con i buoni rapporti che esistevano con il Monza speravo comunque che arrivasse da noi il giovane Abbiati.
E dopo quel scudetto si pensava veramente di avere vinto a tombola 
Invece il suo rendimento e andando calando dopo un inizio a dir poco strepitoso.


----------



## Serginho (17 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che arrivo poco dopo che la Juve prese De Sanctis (o comunque l'anno dopo).
> Tutti e due stavano in under 21 con il portiere del Pescara che sembrava proprio di un altra categoria rispetto a quello del Monza.
> Ma con i buoni rapporti che esistevano con il Monza speravo comunque che arrivasse da noi il giovane Abbiati.
> E dopo quel scudetto si pensava veramente di avere vinto a tombola
> Invece il suo rendimento e andando calando dopo un inizio a dir poco strepitoso.



E' andato calando rispetto quella stagione nella quale sfruttò anche l'elemento sorpresa, ma in generale si è mantenuto su livelli costanti, ossia un buon portiere, chiaramente non un fenomeno ma che al Milan ci poteva stare


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> E' andato calando rispetto quella stagione nella quale sfruttò anche l'elemento sorpresa, ma in generale si è mantenuto su livelli costanti, ossia un buon portiere, chiaramente non un fenomeno ma che al Milan ci poteva stare



Si, si ma in quella stagione sembrava proprio di un altro livello.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che arrivo poco dopo che la Juve prese De Sanctis (o comunque l'anno dopo).
> Tutti e due stavano in under 21 con il portiere del Pescara che sembrava proprio di un altra categoria rispetto a quello del Monza.
> *Ma con i buoni rapporti che esistevano con il Monza* speravo comunque che arrivasse da noi il giovane Abbiati.
> E dopo quel scudetto si pensava veramente di avere vinto a tombola
> Invece il suo rendimento e andando calando dopo un inizio a dir poco strepitoso.



Il Monza era in buona sostanza il Milan B.


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il Monza era in buona sostanza il Milan B.



Infatti... ma poi l'unico giocatore decente che hanno avuto e stato Evra... ma noi abbiamo preso Brncic


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il girone di ritorno di Boban credo sia stato qualcosa di inenarrabile. Leggendario. Per 5/6 mesi Boban è stato il miglior giocatore al mondo per distacco.



Ripetilo, ti prego. Boban e Rui Costa sono i calciatori più sottovalutati di sempre al Milan. Comunque quei sei mesi dimostrarono come bastasse farlo giocare nel suo vero ruolo e non stuprarlo sulle fasce


----------



## ps18ps (18 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ripetilo, ti prego. Boban e Rui Costa sono i calciatori più sottovalutati di sempre al Milan. Comunque quei sei mesi dimostrarono come bastasse farlo giocare nel suo vero ruolo e non stuprarlo sulle fasce



Boban è il classico giocatore che in quel periodo veniva usato male perchè il trequartista non era proprio considerato come un'opzione in italia, per lo meno.il 10 o faceva la seconda punta o si doveva adattare in un latro ruolo.


----------



## mistergao (20 Luglio 2015)

Prima di lanciarci nelle famose ultime sette partite, ce ne sono altre tre delle quali vale la pena, anche se brevemente, di scrivere.

Dopo la fiacca vittoria col Piacenza è in programma il derby di ritorno. L’Inter è in crisi, anche se non è ancora una farsa, il Milan arriva alla partita con 11 punti di vantaggio.
Pronti, via, autogol di N’Gotty: la partita è in salita. Ma il Milan, pur soffrendo, comincia a macinare gioco e grazie a due gol di Leonardo (eccezionale quello su punizione) si porta sul 2-1. Sembra fatta quando, a pochi minuti dalla fine, Zanetti trova il 2-2. Grandi rimpianti in casa rossonera, visto che il Milan non riesce a vincere un derby in campionato ormai da 5 anni.
La partita successiva è un incubo: il Bari di Fascetti mette in forte difficoltà i rossoneri, a San Siro, che pareggiano solo su rigore nel finale.
Finalmente si arriva al 3 di Aprile, dove all’Olimpico va in scena Lazio-Milan: i biancocelesti hanno 7 punti sui rossoneri.
La partita non è bella: i biancocelesti spingono tanto ma tirano poco, il Milan si chiude ordinatamente in difesa senza neanche provare a ripartire. Lo 0-0 è scontato ed alle due squadre va bene così: la Lazio vede lo scudetto sempre più vicino, in virtù anche della contemporanea sconfitta della Fiorentina contro l’Inter (che aveva sostituito Lucescu con Castellini), il Milan si vede vicino a centrare l’obiettivo stagionale, ovvero il quarto posto e la qualificazione alla Champions League.
Lo stesso Zaccheroni a fine partita ammetterà: “Hanno nove possibilità su dieci di vincere il titolo...".


----------



## Mitropa Winner (21 Luglio 2015)

*La chiave di volta*

Penso che la chiave di volta in quel campionato fu l'inesperienza della Lazio a quei livelli, tutte le grandi squadre sanno benissimo che nell'anno dello scudetto la sconfitta nel derby coi rivali cittadini ci sta, in quanto quella è la partita nella quale i rivali cittadini si possono prendere una rivincita e infatti la Roma vinse con un giovane Totti sugli scudi, la Lazio perse il derby ma quello che fu peggio fu che perse anche la testa e si ritrovò a giocare la partita successiva con la Juve con l'intera linea difensiva squalificata permettendo ad un Milan fino ad allora discontinuo che però proprio in quelle due giornate riuscì a vincere due gare consecutive (saranno le prime 2 delle magnifiche 7) di portarsi in sole due giornate dal -7 nel quale più o meno stazionava da diversi turni a un clamoroso -1 con Fiorentina e Parma che non riuscirono ad approfittare delle due sconfitte della Lazio, gli eventi del campionato cambiarono: la Lazio che sperava di amministrare tranquillamente il vantaggio sul trio Fiorentina-Parma-Milan improvvisamente si ritrovò catapultata su una drammatica volata finale di 5 giornate con un solo punto di vantaggio su un avversario entusiasta e convinto dei propri mezzi, a quel punto la Lazio era come il passeggero del tram che sale sempre senza biglietto e, prima o poi capita, viene beccata e ciò avvenne alla penultima contro la Fiorentina in cerca di punti Champions.


----------



## Serginho (23 Luglio 2015)




----------



## mistergao (23 Luglio 2015)

*Attenzione: per motivi di spazio ho spezzato il racconto delle ultime sette partite in due post, questo e il prossimo. Buona lettura.*

*L’INIZIO*

E siamo al giorno 11 Aprile 1999, ventottesima giornata del campionato di serie A. A San Siro si fronteggiano Milan e Parma. I gialloblu, come già ricordato, sono una squadra davvero forte. Il Milan punta soprattutto alla qualificazione in Champions League, quindi sostanzialmente alla difesa del terzo posto, come anche il Parma. Il primo tempo è combattutissimo e vede il Parma passare in vantaggio al 34° con un gol di Balbo. Nell’intervallo succede l’impensabile: Zaccheroni toglie il fischiatissimo Bierhoff, inserendo al suo posto Maurizio Ganz. E’ la svolta della partita. Al 59° Maldini segna con un grandissimo tiro da fuori area. Il Milan si risveglia e comincia a crederci. Poco più di 10 minuti dopo Boban imbecca Ganz sul filo del fuorigioco, l’attaccante friulano chiama fuori dai pali Buffon e lo batte: è il 2-1. Il Parma prova ad attaccare, ma non ce n’è per nessuno, Il Milan controlla agevolmente e vince.
In serata derby di Roma: la Lazio perde e Totti sfodera la celebre maglietta con la scritta “Vi ho purgato ancora”.






*IL CROLLO*

Passa una settimana abbastanza tranquilla: nessuno crede fino in fondo alla rimonta rossonera, anche perché la Lazio ha quattro punti di vantaggio e, diciamocelo, una sconfitta nel derby ci può anche stare, ma sabato 17 Aprile accade l’imponderabile. Anticipo di campionato, a Roma, Lazio – Juventus 1 – 3. Un crollo verticale dei biancocelesti, senza scusanti, senza giustificazioni. Il giorno dopo il Milan va ad Udine e vince 5-1. Una partita giocata con la bava alla bocca come non se ne vedeva da tempo, con Weah che dopo ogni goal si sollevava la maglia per fare vedere la canottiera sulla quale aveva scritto “99+1=100 Grazie amici”, in occasione della centesima partita in rossonero.

Quella di Udine è veramente la partita che cambia tutto: il mondo laziale come d’incanto crolla: i biancocelesti si ritrovano addosso una pressione pazzesca, tutti i programmi televisivi spingono per la rimonta rossonera. Il campionato 1998/99 viene paragonato sempre più spesso a quello 1987/88 e tutti sono pronti a dare per fatto il sorpasso la domenica successiva.
Invece il 25 Aprile non accade nulla di rilevante: comode vittorie per la Lazio contro la Samp e per il Milan contro il Vicenza: del resto entrambe le squadre sarebbero retrocesse a fine stagione. 

*FORTUNA SFACCIATA*

Il 2 Maggio va in scena la trentunesima giornata, sulla carta favorevole al Milan, che incontro in casa la Sampdoria, mentre la Lazio va ad Udine, su un campo sempre difficile.
Tutto sembra mettersi per il meglio: al diciassettesimo il Milan va in vantaggio con una bordata di Ambrosiani da fuori area, mentre la Lazio non sfonda. Intorno al 30°, però, ecco il gol della Lazio (che alla fine vincerà 3-0) che ristabilisce le distanze. L’inizio di secondo tempo è durissimo: la Sampdoria, in dieci uomini, pareggia dopo pochi minuti. Ci pensa poi Leonardo, con una grandissima punizione a pareggiare: e siamo al minuto 79. Sembra fatta quando ecco che Franceschetti, a pochi minuti dalla fine, pareggia per l’ennesima volta. Nel recupero accade di tutto: lo sconosciutio brasiliano Catè va vicinissimo a portare in vantaggio i doriani, poi al 95° ecco che accade l’incredibile. Assalto rossonero su calcio d’angolo, palla che si impenna in aria e finisce poco fuori dall’area di porta, dove è pronto *Maurizio Ganz* che colpisce il pallone in mezza rovesciata, la palla colpisce il braccio di Castellini, assumendo una traiettoria bizzarra e si infila alle spalle dell’incolpevole Ferron.
Questo è quanto raccontano le immagini: ad essere sinceri, io non ho un ricordo netto di quello che è accaduto. Mi ricordo piuttosto un tizio sulla trentina, camicia nera, capelli scuri e faccia paonazza, che urlava davanti a me con gli occhi sbarrati mentre tutto lo stadio esplodeva, la terra vibrava, e sembrava che il Mondo dovesse finire di lì a breve.


----------



## mistergao (23 Luglio 2015)

*LA JUVE*

Il 9 Maggio è il giorno di Juventus-Milan: stavolta la partita dura ce l’abbiamo noi, alla Lazio tocca il Bologna in casa, avversario liquidato con un comodo 2-0.
Quello di Torino è un campo difficile per il Milan: l’ultima vittoria era arrivata nel 1994, anno dello scudetto numero 14, però la Juventus è mal messa: Del Piero è fuori da mesi, Zidane in settimana è stato operato, in panchina vanno Blanchard e Rigoni, due giovanotti della primavera. Bisogna ammettere che gli juventini sono proprio sfortunati: dopo 3 minuti si rompe anche Ferrara, altra pedina fondamentale per Ancelotti. Il Milan spinge ma non trova la via della rete, almeno fino al 46°, quando Weah, servito da Boban, portava in vantaggio il Milan. Sempre il liberiano raddoppiava al 60°, chiudendo la sfida. La galoppata mano nella mano insieme a Boban rimane una delle più belle icone dello scudetto rossonero.






*IL SORPASSO*

Sabato 15 Maggio 1999: il giorno del sorpasso. Tutti i tifosi milanisti intimamente sanno che è il giorno giusto: il Milan è in casa contro il già retrocesso Empoli, la Lazio è a Firenze.
In teoria a San Siro dovrebbe andare in scena un massacro, mentre il match di Firenze dovrebbe essere molto equilibrato.
In teoria, appunto.
A San Siro non arrivano notizie ufficiali di ciò che accade a Firenze, per cui girano le solite voci fantozziane, anche se sembra certo che la Fiorentina sia andata in vantaggio e che la Lazio abbia pareggiato nel giro di un quarto d’ora.
A San Siro nulla, almeno fino al 32° quando Bierhoff inizia il suo show: lo stadio esplode, poi ecco altri due gol del tedesco, uno di Leonardo ed un incredibile stop di natica di Weah che manda in visibilio il folto pubblico.
Finita la partita, scatta la corsa alla radiolina, quando ormai diventa chiaro che anche a Firenze è finita, San Siro esplode in un boato mostruoso ed il popolo rossonero si prepara all’ultima giornata.

*THE FINAL SHOWDOWN*

Il finale thrilling del campionato è racchiuso tutto in un paio d’ore domenica 23 Maggio 1999. le partite da seguire sono:

Perugia – Milan
Lazio – Parma
Piacenza – Salernitana

La Lazio gioca contro il Parma, ormai tranquillo del quarto posto. Occhio però che gli emiliani sono un ottima squadra. Il Milan va a Perugia, contro una squadra inguaiata nella lotta salvezza: se la Salernitana a Piacenza dovesse vincere, il Perugia andrebbe in B e Salernitana e Piacenza si giocherebbero lo spareggio: la situazione è intricata.
Parte subito forte il Milan: dopo 11 minuti Guglielminpietro porta in vantaggio i rossoneri, che adesso hanno 3 punti sulla Lazio. Al 27° tocca a Salas portare in vantaggio i laziali, che tornano a -1. Al 31° Bierhoff raddoppia e sembra proprio che sia finita, ma al 34° ecco il gol di Nakata, su rigore, per il grifone: il primo tempo finisce senza grossi sussulti, Milan campione, Lazio secondo e Perugia salvo, in virtù dello 0-0 di Piacenza. 
Al 53° arrivano notizie dall’Emilia: i piacentini si portano in vantaggio ed il Perugia rallenta, in quanto sembra che la salvezza sia ad un passo. Il minuto dopo fa esultare i rossoneri: gol del Parma e Milan ancora a +3. Ancora 10 minuti e la Salernitana pareggia, mentre a Perugia succede poco in campo, con le squadre bloccate dal nervosismo. Salas riporta in vantaggio la Lazio e, a 10 minuti dalla fine, Abbiati tira fuori dalla rete un tiro strepitoso di Bucchi: la partita praticamente finisce lì. Dopo 3 minuti di recupero può cominciare la festa, sia a Perugia che all’Arena di Milano, dove i tifosi si sono riuniti. Il Milan è campione per la sedicesima volta nella sua storia.


----------



## Black (23 Luglio 2015)

wow che ricordi! grazie per avermi fatto rivivere quei momenti! anche se, come già detto, la squadra era inferiore a molti altri Milan che non hanno vinto niente, quello scudetto resterà uno dei più emozionanti (ovviamente secondo rispetto al mitico primo scudetto dell'era Berlusconi)


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2015)

tra Lazio-Milan e Milan-Sampdoria ti sei scordato il Vicenza o meglio l'hai definita "nulla di rilevante" ma col cavolo: partita nella quale ci fu una super parata di Abbiati, la seconda più importante dopo quella su Bucchi.


----------



## mistergao (24 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tra Lazio-Milan e Milan-Sampdoria ti sei scordato il Vicenza o meglio l'hai definita "nulla di rilevante" ma col cavolo: partita nella quale ci fu una super parata di Abbiati, la seconda più importante dopo quella su Bucchi.



Sì, in effetti ho tirato un po' dritto, anche per motivi di spazio, la parata di Abbiati anche in quel caso c'era stata, rimane una partita che il Milan ha vinto controllando bene, al netto di quell'episodio.

Ad onor del vero ho tirato dritto anche sulla vittoria della Lazio contro il Bologna per 2-0: non è stata così facile come ve l'ho fatta sembrare, a dir la verità quel 9 Maggio 1999 il Milan è stato davanti alla Lazio per alcuni minuti, in quanto prima del gol di Almeyda (che avrebbe portato in vantaggio la Lazio) è arrivato il primo di Weah contro la Juve.
Sono dettagli che non cambiano il senso della vittoria e di quello del racconto, li ho omessi perchè ho visto che i post erano già belli lunghi.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Sì, in effetti ho tirato un po' dritto, anche per motivi di spazio, la parata di Abbiati anche in quel caso c'era stata, rimane una partita che il Milan ha vinto controllando bene, al netto di quell'episodio.
> 
> Ad onor del vero ho tirato dritto anche sulla vittoria della Lazio contro il Bologna per 2-0: non è stata così facile come ve l'ho fatta sembrare, a dir la verità quel 9 Maggio 1999 il Milan è stato davanti alla Lazio per alcuni minuti, in quanto prima del gol di Almeyda (che avrebbe portato in vantaggio la Lazio) è arrivato il primo di Weah contro la Juve.
> Sono dettagli che non cambiano il senso della vittoria e di quello del racconto, li ho omessi perchè ho visto che i post erano già belli lunghi.



Lo stesso accadde in quel di Vicenza, il Milan segnò per primo, poi la Lazio sbloccò a Genova nel secondo tempo, una partita tutt'altro che semplice.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Luglio 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> wow che ricordi! grazie per avermi fatto rivivere quei momenti! anche se, come già detto, la squadra era inferiore a molti altri Milan che non hanno vinto niente, quello scudetto resterà uno dei più emozionanti (ovviamente secondo rispetto al mitico primo scudetto dell'era Berlusconi)



Mi accodo ai ringraziamenti [MENTION=1950]mistergao[/MENTION].


----------



## patriots88 (26 Luglio 2015)

quel gol di ganz contro la samp.....


----------



## mistergao (28 Luglio 2015)

*Conclusione della stagione e considerazioni finali*


La stagione finisce così, il 23 Maggio: Milan in festa e Lazio in lacrime. Biancocelesti che si rifaranno un anno dopo con gli interessi.
Una volta scemata la gioia per la vittoria, nei mesi successivi all’interno dei vari programmi televisivi i commentatori si interrogavano sul perché una squadra che nove mesi prima era vista come buona, ma non irresistibile, aveva vinto il campionato.
Secondo me i motivi sono:
-	Fattore sorpresa: è stato il più importante. La squadra ha viaggiato per molte partite “a fari spenti”. Nessuno pensava che il Milan potesse vincere e anche quando, a metà Febbraio, era a due punti dalla vetta, tutti parlavano della super Lazio o della crisi juventina. La conseguenza è stata la tranquillità psicologica dei giocatori rossoneri.
-	Squadra costruita con una logica: a fine anni ’90 il Milan non era ancora l’accozzaglia di mezzepunte ed attaccanti che è adesso. Se c’era da comprare un difensore (in quell’estate Luigi Sala e N’Gotty, ma anche Helveg) lo si comprava, senza vergogna. Perché il Milan di Ancelotti era spettacolare, ma nasce dall’esigenza di fare convivere diversi trequartisti, quello di Zaccheroni era più razionale.
-	Il canto del cigno dei vecchi: Boban, Rossi, Albertini, Weah, Donadoni e (in parte) Ganz. Tutti giocatori ultratrentenni, tutti giocatori che avevano già vinto col Milan (ad esclusione di Ganz), tutti giocatori che non vinceranno più nulla e che a breve se ne andranno. La loro voglia di rivincita dopo le buie stagioni precedenti ha trainato i giovani ed i nuovi arrivati.
-	Tutti remavano nella stessa direzione: poche polemiche, poche voci che uscivano dallo spogliatoio, tanto lavoro quotidiano e voglia di vincere sono le costanti che hanno accompagnato la cavalcata rossonera. E, aggiungo, un Galliani probabilmente mai così in forma e mai così performante nel ruolo di DS, del resto ho sempre pensato che l’idea di assumere Zaccheroni (come, successivamente, Allegri ed Indaghi) fosse stata più sua che non di Berlusconi.
-	La forma fisica: il Milan era facilitato dal fatto di giocare solo il campionato, cosa che riduceva gli infortuni, in ogni caso lo staff tecnico aveva lavorato bene: gli uomini chiave (Maldini, Bierhoff, Leonardo, Ambrosini) non hanno accusato mai in stagione lunghi infortuni, mentre le altre hanno avuto seri problemi. Non avremo mai la controprova, ma se la Lazio non avesse perso Nesta e Vieri per lungi periodi probabilmente avrebbe vinto il campionato. E anche le altre non se la son passate bene: la Juve senza Del Piero (e poi Zidane) faticava, all’Inter è mancato per 15 partite Ronaldo, la Fiorentina ha perso Batistuta…
-	Le altre: Juve a fine ciclo, Lazio non ancora al top, Fiorentina onestamente non all’altezza, Inter comica, Parma allenato da Malesani (è una colpa, non una scusante)… sulla carta avversarie pericolose, in pratica zavorrate da mille problemi.

La squadra, come ben sappiamo, non è più stata in grado di ripetersi. Il calciomercato dell’estate successiva avrebbe portato in dote Gattuso e Shevchenko (ottimi), Serginho (discontinuo) oltre a troppi giocatori sostanzialmente inutili. La squadra non era all’altezza per fare due competizioni (una delle quali la nuova Champions, una sorta di campionato parallelo), così si è sciolta in pochi mesi come neve al sole. I vecchi continuavano ad invecchiare (strano, no?) ed i giovani non erano all’altezza di rimpiazzarli. Nonostante tutto, l’anno dopo il Milan avrebbe centrato il terzo posto, poi la desolante campagna acquisti dell’estate 2000 avrebbe distrutto quel poco di buono che c’era. In tutto ciò un ruolo fondamentale lo hanno giocato i pessimi rapporti tra Berlusconi e Zaccheroni, che non si sono mai sopportati e che Galliani non è più riuscito a tenere cuciti, fino alla fine nel marzo 2001.
Il Milan sarebbe tornato a vincere, ma solo con Ancelotti, ma questa è proprio un’altra storia.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Luglio 2015)

E' stato bellissimo leggere il tuo racconto [MENTION=1950]mistergao[/MENTION] ! Io ero veramente piccolo, avevo 8 anni e ricordo a sprazzi solo la parte finale del campionato. Da quello che ho capito forse l'uomo più decisivo e' stato Ganz no?? Ricordo che io e mio padre eravamo gasatissimi da Ganz. Mitico.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> *Conclusione della stagione e considerazioni finali*
> 
> 
> La stagione finisce così, il 23 Maggio: Milan in festa e Lazio in lacrime. Biancocelesti che si rifaranno un anno dopo con gli interessi.
> ...


Grazie mille, bellissimo racconto.
Al tempo avevo 10 anni e fu il primo scudetto di cui abbia un minimo di memoria


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> -	Squadra costruita con una logica: a fine anni ’90 il Milan non era ancora l’accozzaglia di mezzepunte ed attaccanti che è adesso. Se c’era da comprare un difensore (in quell’estate Luigi Sala e N’Gotty, ma anche Helveg) lo si comprava, senza vergogna. Perché il Milan di Ancelotti era spettacolare, ma nasce dall’esigenza di fare convivere diversi trequartisti, quello di Zaccheroni era più razionale.



Forse e l'ultimo mercato fatto "razionalmente".
Servivano giocatori con determinate caratteristiche per fare il gioco scelto dal allenatore e siamo andati a prenderli (Bierhoff, Helveg, Guglielminpietro, Ayala, Sala)... anche se ovviamente certi erano scomesse che sono andate bene : Guly, Ambrosini, Abbiati (almeno nel breve periodo) e certe sono state assurde (Morfeo, Ianuzzi, Alyiu, Giunti, Lehmann...).

Quello che mi piaceva con Zaccheroni era proprio la sua volonta di puntare su schemi. 
E lo ha detto molte volte, con il 343 il piu importante sono i SCHEMI, nel 3412 il piu importante sono le QUALITA dei singoli.
Da lui in poi abbiamo piu spesso giocato grazie alla classe dei singoli che ci hanno permesso di fare un gioco "corale" (Pirlo, Seedorf, Cafu, Serginho, Rui Costa, Kaka, Ronaldinho, Ibra, Sheva...) ma spesso non erano schemi ma piu "inventiva e classe" di giocatori di livello mondiale.

A me piacciono allenatori che puntano forte pure sui schemi offensivi e non solo sul'organizzazione difensiva.
Da noi ripeto, davano solo organizzazione difensiva e poi davanti ci pensavano loro a fare la differenza.

Con questo non sto dicendo che Zac sia migliore di Ancelotti eh.


----------



## mistergao (29 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Forse e l'ultimo mercato fatto "razionalmente".
> Servivano giocatori con determinate caratteristiche per fare il gioco scelto dal allenatore e siamo andati a prenderli (Bierhoff, Helveg, Guglielminpietro, Ayala, Sala)... anche se ovviamente certi erano scomesse che sono andate bene : Guly, Ambrosini, Abbiati (almeno nel breve periodo) e certe sono state assurde (Morfeo, Ianuzzi, Alyiu, Giunti, Lehmann...).
> 
> Quello che mi piaceva con Zaccheroni era proprio la sua volonta di puntare su schemi.
> ...



Difatti la grossa differenza tra il Milan di Zaccheroni e quello di Ancelotti può essere semplificata nella formula tattica vs. uomini.
Il Milan di Zaccheroni doveva, per forza di cose, avere uno schema, una partitura, anche a volte troppo rigida, ma era l'unico modo per tirare fuori dei risultati da gente non fortissima.
Il Milan di Ancelotti era diverso: aveva un'ottima organizzazione difensiva e poi lasciava libero spazio alle mezzepunte ed agli attaccanti. Bisogna però ammettere una cosa: Ancelotti nel creare l'albero di Natale è stato geniale. Si è trovato nella scomoda situazione di dover fare convivere Rivaldo, Rui Costa e Seedorf per accontentare i capricci di Berlusconi ed ha tirato fuori uno schema da insegnare a Coverciano.
Sul discorso costruzione squadra: ecco, io forse ho un po' esagerato definendo quella squadra come l'ultima costruita con una logica. Però nell'estate del 1998 il mercato è stato proprio razionale, logico, ragionato; ovviamente ci sono stati degli acquisti sballati (tipo N'Gotty) ma si è comprato ciò che serviva, non ciò che offriva il mercato o che voleva un dirigente.
E se pensate che io mi stia riferendo solo agli ultimi mercati vi sbagliate: torniamo all'inizio dell'epopea di Ancelotti e troviamo mercati infarciti di punte, mezze punte e centrocampisti offensivi, che solo il genio di un allenatore ha saputo far convivere. E non stupiamoci se da anni la società compra a caso: l'ha sempre fatto, solo che una volta andava bene, ultimamente no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2015)

Grandissimo! Bellissimo racconto.

Certo che fortuna assurda che abbiamo avuto quell'anno. Juve che fece schifo l'unico Campionato in 7 anni (97-03) e senza Del Piero, Lazio quasi metà stagione senza Nesta e Vieri, l'inter fuori Ronaldo per un girone, Fiorentina senza Batistuta per un bel po' di partite, Parma allenata da un incapace...


----------



## DannySa (4 Agosto 2015)

Dovresti farlo anche per il 2002/03, magari parlando in breve degli anni che hanno portato all'inizio di un'era gloriosa (cioé dallo scudetto del 99 all'estate del 2002) raccontata in dettaglio fino ai giorni nostri, non si possono tralasciare nemmeno le sconfitte eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2015)

Raga ho un problema con questo thread ...
siccome il titolo è lunghissimo io tutte le volte che entro nel forum leggo i Thread in prima pagina e tutte le volte perché 3 secondi a leggere sto titolo .... 

Fate qualcosa non ne posso più Hahahaha


----------



## prebozzio (5 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' stato bellissimo leggere il tuo racconto [MENTION=1950]mistergao[/MENTION] ! Io ero veramente piccolo, avevo 8 anni e ricordo a sprazzi solo la parte finale del campionato. Da quello che ho capito forse l'uomo più decisivo e' stato Ganz no?? Ricordo che io e mio padre eravamo gasatissimi da Ganz. Mitico.


Ganz non direi. O meglio, decisivissimo nella rincorsa con i gol al Parma e alla Samp, quello sì, ma non direi il più decisivo...
Nella prima parte di stagione fu fondamentale Bierhoff, che ci tenne a galla con i suoi gol di testa.
Nella seconda il cambio decisivo fu Boban trequartista in un 3-4-1-2.
E i gol di Leonardo.
Io direi uno tra Boban, Bierhoff e Abbiati. Forse Boban, ma senza Bierhoff non saremmo stati lì a giocarcela. Non so scegliere


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ganz non direi. O meglio, decisivissimo nella rincorsa con i gol al Parma e alla Samp, quello sì, ma non direi il più decisivo...
> Nella prima parte di stagione fu fondamentale Bierhoff, che ci tenne a galla con i suoi gol di testa.
> Nella seconda il cambio decisivo fu Boban trequartista in un 3-4-1-2.
> E i gol di Leonardo.
> Io direi uno tra Boban, Bierhoff e Abbiati. Forse Boban, ma senza Bierhoff non saremmo stati lì a giocarcela. Non so scegliere



Tra i decisivi ci metterei senz'altro Guglielminpietro.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Agosto 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Tra i decisivi ci metterei senz'altro Guglielminpietro.


Guly? Il mio idolo


----------



## Renegade (15 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ganz non direi. O meglio, decisivissimo nella rincorsa con i gol al Parma e alla Samp, quello sì, ma non direi il più decisivo...
> Nella prima parte di stagione fu fondamentale Bierhoff, che ci tenne a galla con i suoi gol di testa.
> Nella seconda il cambio decisivo fu Boban trequartista in un 3-4-1-2.
> E i gol di Leonardo.
> Io direi uno tra Boban, Bierhoff e Abbiati. Forse Boban, ma senza Bierhoff non saremmo stati lì a giocarcela. Non so scegliere



Boban. Tutto è cambiato da lì. Nessuno più forte e decisivo del croato in quella stagione.


----------



## devils milano (16 Agosto 2015)

ragazzi addirittura Bruno N'Gotty ci regalò 3 punti pesantissimi in chiave scudetto...Bologna/Milan 2/3 con gol decisivo su punizione del fratello di Bogarde e Taiwo


----------



## martinmilan (7 Settembre 2015)

dico la mia
avevo 13 anni e avevo realmente preso coscienza del milan da almeno 4 anni ovvero da milan ajax del 95,mi sentivo orgoglioso...poi quei 2 anni bui passati davanti a televideo per vedere le partite che si sbloccavano..nel verso opposto.Anni bui.
Poi la campagna acquisti per me molto strana del 1998/99.Ricordo che ero strafelice per bierhoff capocannoniere l'anno prima,ero dubbioso per ngotty(fallo su ronaldo in finale coppa coppe)dubbioso per il precampionato di guly e per altri da sala helveg ecc..

la partita della svolta per me fu lo 0-2 del delle alpi avvenuto dopo anni di schiaffi dalla juve..rimasi scioccato..incredulo..
ricordo bene anche la partita con la samp con quel maledetto franceschetti e anche la partita di udine che è stata un immensa prova di forza contro i friulani del malefico marcio amoroso....poi il match contro il perugia vissuto in diretta con fazio a quelli che il calcio che all'epoca era un programma stupendo.Un agonia esplosa in felicità con la faccia di galliani che era tutto un programma..


----------

